# Jamaica stone house construction



## Ralph Muhs

stone house with wood too
Some shots of wood stashed in Jamaica. Jamaican cedar, Blue Mahoe, almond, ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## barry richardson

That looks amazing Ralph! Can Americans own property in Jamica?


----------



## Ralph Muhs

barry richardson said:


> That looks amazing Ralph! Can Americans own property in Jamica?


Yes


----------



## Nature Man

Love the wood stacks! Some really nice stone work there, also! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow!!
Looks great Ralph!


----------



## CWS

Awesome building. Is it hurricane proof?


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Nothing is hurricane proof, but we do all we can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm seeing a Stone(d) Mason there with those socks??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> I'm seeing a Stone(d) Mason there with those socks??


Yah maon.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigg081

That house is incredible! That wood is import worthy!


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Wildthings said:


> I'm seeing a Stone(d) Mason there with those socks??


Yup. Gonja (marajuana) is smoked freely and constantly. Not so much by the masons but by the laborers.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Bigg081 said:


> That house is incredible! That wood is import worthy!


The stacks you see are maybe 5 percent of the pile. The guy cuts it and mills it in the bush with a chain saw then they carry it out by hand and stack it. It would be very valuable here, but importing it would be difficult. I bring back small pieces in my suitcase.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That is some serious masonry work!! My son will be headed there during his spring break on a mission trip.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Lou Currier said:


> That is some serious masonry work!! My son will be headed there during his spring break on a mission trip.


These guys are good. Very labor intensive. Slow. 
Lots of missionaries in Janaica. 
Do you know where he will be?
I will be spending lots of time there


----------



## Lou Currier

@Ralph Muhs I don’t know but I can try and find out.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Few more photos

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man

Tons of progress! Stone really looks terrific! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

The detail and craftsmanship in the masonry is beyond exceptional that deserves more than a two thumbs up. The masonry work is consistent and exceptional!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'm flabbergasted!


----------



## barry richardson

That's one dandy a of house Ralph! Are you going to take up there full time when its done?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

barry richardson said:


> That's one dandy a of house Ralph! Are you going to take up there full time when its done?


No. It is for my son
My wife is not a Jamaica fan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks like it’s coming together nicely! Can’t wait to see the finished product!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strider

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ripjack13

How much longer till it's finished Ralph?


----------



## sprucegum

That is a nice house.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> How much longer till it's finished Ralph?


Don't know. I do the framing and woodworking and I only go there sometimes. Next trip in May

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Ralph Muhs said:


> Don't know. I do the framing and woodworking and I only go there sometimes. Next trip in May


More progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## barry richardson

That stonework is amazing, are the materials locally sourced? cedar shingles?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

barry richardson said:


> That stonework is amazing, are the materials locally sourced? cedar shingles?


Stone is local limestone
Shingles are not cedar. They are from Central America. Don’t remember the species but they are much more durable than cedar and expected to last three times as long as cedar

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Each floor tile is cut from a rock, individually shaped and set by hand, one at a time

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Awesome craftsmanship

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

stone work and windows in. Roof on

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow. Looking good


----------



## Gdurfey

No way...……….I sort of remember the way it was starting; that can't be the same place!! Congrats!


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Gdurfey said:


> No way...……….I sort of remember the way it was starting; that can't be the same place!! Congrats!


This was in May

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

Very cool!!


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Long time in coming! Superb! Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Still working on the inside

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Looks great Ralph!


----------



## DKMD

It looks great, Ralph! Bet the view looking the opposite direction is even better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

love the directional arrow pointing up. The way I want to go!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh dang. Beautimous


----------



## Nature Man

How delightful it must be! Chuck


----------



## Don Van Dyne

Oh Wow!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Very nice house and it's obviously on a great site.


----------



## barry richardson

A home with its own boat landing! Looks like heaven...


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph, I merged your topics here. I think its better so we can see the entire process in one spot.

This has truly been an undertaking. It is looking more and more spectacular. Well done sir...


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> Ralph, I merged your topics here. I think its better so we can see the entire process in one spot.
> 
> This has truly been an undertaking. It is looking more and more spectacular. Well done sir...


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Blue mahoe stairway

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

And the wood on the ceiling is broadleaf


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Jamaican cedar balcony railing

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Man I wish I had some of that blue Mahoe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

It’s looking fantastic!


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Man I wish I had some of that blue Mahoe


Tell me again what you want


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Just some boards at least 1×4x×4" increments


----------



## Nature Man

Truly a showpiece!!! Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just some boards at least 1×4x×4" increments


I assume for pen blanks, right?
This time I plan on bringing a few pieces home. Coming home August 8

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pot call blanks. 4x4x1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Will try to bring you a gift
Payment as follows: a bottle of red wine to be shared on my deck with wives included. We furnish the cheese and fruit tray

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Ralph Muhs said:


> Will try to bring you a gift
> Payment as follows: a bottle of red wine to be shared on my deck with wives included. We furnish the cheese and fruit tray. A shot of the ceiling in one bedroom





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Sounds good


a shot of

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

8 x 15 x 1. Blue mahoe for Eric

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Another perspective. Heading down to finish inside after my second covid shot on February 12

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Beautiful house, Ralph. Nice it's built up on a pedestal base.


----------



## Byron Barker

Love it! Way better than the one I'm building in Taiwan! The stones don't cleave into angles here, so you're not able to get clean shapes. Use what you got I guess!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Cool circular entry gate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Byron Barker said:


> Love it! Way better than the one I'm building in Taiwan! The stones don't cleave into angles here, so you're not able to get clean shapes. Use what you got I guess!
> 
> View attachment 202752
> 
> View attachment 202753
> 
> View attachment 202754


----------



## Ralph Muhs

For 3 years we had 4 guys preparing stones with 4 more actually shaping and placing stones. Others mixing mortar and concrete and others carrying and delivering materials. Labor intensive but labor in Jamaica is not expensive my job was framing and finishing still not done. Going there tomorrow for another month

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Ralph Muhs said:


> For 3 years we had 4 guys preparing stones with 4 more actually shaping and placing stones. Others mixing mortar and concrete and others carrying and delivering materials. Labor intensive but labor in Jamaica is not expensive my job was framing and finishing still not done. Going there tomorrow for another month


Any problems traveling under COVID rules? Chuck


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Nature Man said:


> Any problems traveling under COVID rules? Chuck


Last time there was July. Quarantined but loosely enforced. Was planning to go down Feb 15 because I have had both covid shots. But I broke a bone in my foot and just had it screwed into place today. Oops! Hope to go back soon. They require a negative test and an extensive form for entry. All easily done prior to flight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

Ralph Muhs said:


> Last time there was July. Quarantined but loosely enforced. Was planning to go down Feb 15 because I have had both covid shots. But I broke a bone in my foot and just had it screwed into place today. Oops! Hope to go back soon. They require a negative test and an extensive form for entry. All easily done prior to flight.


Sorry to hear of your foot breakage! Hope you heal soon and you can be on your way back to Jamaica! Chuck


----------

